# Breeze's litter 5weeks old



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Well nearly 5 weeks pics not that great as was to on my camcorder but here are the sleeping family minus 1 kit hiding elsewhere hope you like


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

AW - what a plethora of gorgeous kittens all over this forum today!


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

Lovely size:thumbup:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thankyou its been hard keeping mums weight stable but then again feeding 5 kittens she aint going to look her finest all good though


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Real chocolate box kitties :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Real chocolate box kitties :001_wub::001_wub:


I know would you believe it i havnt even had a single call regarding them yet


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> I know would you believe it i havnt even had a single call regarding them yet


give me your number i will phone you, they are gorgeous.
are they just having mums milk or are you feeding them, lovely and chunky.:thumbup:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> give me your number i will phone you, they are gorgeous. are they just having mums milk or are you feeding them, lovely and chunky.:thumbup:


lol they are eating solids now although a little too dependant on mum still but if there happy with it then so be it.

They eat a wide range chicken fillits,mince,wet pouches and dry rc is always down but they hav'nt bothered with the dry.

Drinking water at times.

Starting to use litter tray.

AND.. getting all over the place exploring


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww how beautiful, they are growing so fast, _


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

they are c-m everybodys kittens on here are coming on so well.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

They are gorgeous, so cute and cuddly. I love BShs, they are adorable.

It's a big day for one of our kittens today, she goes to her new home, the couple are coming for her at 4pm, we will miss her.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sharonbee said:


> They are gorgeous, so cute and cuddly. I love BShs, they are adorable.
> 
> It's a big day for one of our kittens today, she goes to her new home, the couple are coming for her at 4pm, we will miss her.


Its hard letting them go..i worry untill i get the text saying 'settled in well,eating,playing and now sleeping'


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

So far i can confirm that in breezes litter the colours are..


3 Blue tortie tabby colourpoints -girls 
1 Lilac tortie colourpoint (possibly tabby) still not quite sure.-girl.
1 Lilac tabby colourpoint - boy.


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

awww they are so gorgeous!
I love that third picture, its almost like taking a before and after shot


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

They are looking really good for 5 weeks old, lovely and chunky

If I win the lottery on Saturday I will be down the A1 to snap them all up


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> They are looking really good for 5 weeks old, lovely and chunky
> 
> If I win the lottery on Saturday I will be down the A1 to snap them all up


ha ha your not that far are you! were south yorks


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Finally decided what this litter registered names will be 

LAIKENSLOVE CANT TOUCH DIS - (my keeper) ..lilac tortie cp (poss tabby.)
LAIKENSLOVE PUTA DONK ONIT - GIRL- blue tortie tabby cp.
LAIKENSLOVE HUNGRY EYES - GIRL - blue tortie tabby cp.
LAIKENSLOVE COLD AS ICE - BOY - lilac tabby cp. 
LAIKENSLOVE ROSIE - GIRL (requested by new slave) blue tortie tabby cp.

:thumbup:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

glad your too far away from me as i couldnt choose between these kittens, they are soooo cute.


----------



## Lisac27 (Jun 8, 2012)

Your kittens are gorgeous, so healthy and chunky.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

thankyou both,how time flys they are 7 weeks old now and im getting through two tubs of N I per day easy with this litter.

I have another girl due anyday im hoping to get a cream cp girl from her


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

more pics  now 7 weeks old.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

7 weeks....gosh they are chunky babies and looks like mischief aswell. i love it once they are running around wrecking the home, all you do is clean and feed, then crash once they decide to go to sleep. 3am you start all over again.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> 7 weeks....gosh they are chunky babies and looks like mischief aswell. i love it once they are running around wrecking the home, all you do is clean and feed, then crash once they decide to go to sleep. 3am you start all over again.


Yes catcoonz great fun just love watching them play but very very messys little boogers


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They are looking gorgeous - and so mischievous too :devil:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Now 8 weeks old here is few pics and please excuse the mess they like to chase each other through litter box and it gets all over you know how it is.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow they are growing up so quickly, they are gorgeous, your going to miss them when its time to go to new homes,_


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I will only 4 weeks now to go too.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

This lot are doing fab i microchipped them last night,only got bit once so not bad going..:thumbup:.

Injections are this saturday and today they enjoyed a raw rabbit which i skinned and minced today..very messy but they loved it and the fur made a great play toy wrapped around a small pop bottle and stitched up,with dry pasta inside to make it rattle


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

They are beautiful! When we eventually lose our silver tabby (hopefully not for many years to come!), I'll miss having a BSH around the house, and I do love the colourpoints


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

All the girls are now in their new homes i only have the boy left now..its very quiet in here today!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sending you a big hug







because I know what it's like when they've all gone


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanx lyn i love that lil pic how swet.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

just looked at your website, so tempted with your little boy he is adorable...must resist...


----------



## Britishshorthairbabies (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful as always! I cannot get over how much your kittens remind me of my teddy. My heart jumps when I see them. X


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Arrh thanx guys -  

Bsh babies what colour was he? was he a cream?


----------



## Britishshorthairbabies (Sep 12, 2012)

He was a solid cream boy.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/...y-fur-baby-picture58474-teddy-looking-me.html


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I thought he must be for you to think they look simular this little guy though is white with blue eyes. I think your ted would have had oranges eyes of some sort.

Teddy was a good name i always think the boys have teddy bear faces..


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> I know would you believe it i havnt even had a single call regarding them yet


Ahh if only i could get the OH to say yes...Been trying all week to pursuade him that we should go see spids babies and i truly adore bsh..Well 2 kittens are better than one


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Well that all breezes kittens now in their new homes  if i get any pics back when there older ill bring them straight here..what a lovely experience thats been for the past 13 weeks..


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

Congrats on all your kittens finding great homes, and may I say what a lovely website you have  Your cats are gorgeous.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

NexivRed said:


> Congrats on all your kittens finding great homes, and may I say what a lovely website you have  Your cats are gorgeous.


why thankyou kindly nexivred


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I want a cream spotty one day :001_wub:


----------

